# The Azuma Club!



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 13, 2009)

A club for anything by Kiyohiko Azuma, most notably Wallaby, Yotsuba&! and Azumanga Daioh.

Go~

No member list; just post.

Topic: Chiyo or Yotsuba?


----------

